# UK mirrors and usergroup?



## fredBSD (Feb 27, 2009)

Perhaps not off topic enough, but it seems a good place to ask:

Anyone know what has happened to the FreeBSD UK user group and the UK (web site) mirrors? Both mirrors just show directory contents and I haven't had a message from the UK user group for ages. There's no response at all from http://listserver.uk.freebsd.org/

So I went to try the Irish mirror. It works, but is out of date.

No UK/Irish FreeBSD users any more?


----------

